# Is the iphopne really slow on the internet on O2?



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

T mobile say that the iphone is dead slow on the internet when its using edge - does anybody know if this is really the case?
Also, they say that the iphone can't send picture messages - is this also the case?

It also doesn't support divx - is this true?

They recommend the LG viewty as it does all the ipod does but without the drawbacks.

Whats the thinking out there?

Sorry to be a pain and keep asking about the saaaaaame thing.


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

Firstly, Edge isnt really really rapid, but theres open access wi-fi bloody everywhere, and if you're in range the Iphone will ask you if you want to use it (or will connect automatically if you set it to)

Edge coverage isnt as good as 3G (yet) it is being rolled out as we speak to improve coverage. The speed isnt bad, and will let you browse web pages without annoying you taking ages. Its quick enough to browse the net while bored waiting for the missus to try on the 17th set of shoes... :wink:

Divx... no. It uses iPod formats, mp4 and H.254. This isnt a big deal, iTunes will convert a lot of files for you, if not, you can use free software such as Videora converter. I use this to format video files into near dvd quality. The screen quality is excellent and widescreen.

I think the LG is a bit ugly, bit girly, bit of a wannabe IMO. There is only one iPhone... it truely is an amzing bit of kit. It DOESNT send mms yet, but you can recieve them, and using Safari, set your mms online inbox as a bookmark, its one click to get to your mms inbox... you can always send pics by email on the iPhone... how often do you send pic messages anyway, I know I havnt missed it. The iPhone doesnt have the best camera, no flash, no zoom, but in good light, close up, it takes a crisp picture 

There are rumours online of video support and sending pic messages being introduced in further updates, and has been kinda hacked already, so it can be done... just waiting for Apple... :roll:

Hope this helps

Paul


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

I echo everything said above it just a amazing phone i would not hessitate in buying one i know they are a lot of money but no other phone matches it for me,mine is working fine on vodafone edge works fine a little slower than wifi but then i did not expect it to be lightning quick.


----------



## clarko (Jan 18, 2005)

ive had the iphone since it launched in the US last year - the internet connectivity is great, admittedly not as fast as 3G but it serves a purpose and you can easily surf the forum, BBC etc with ease.

a new software download has just been released that will activate, unlock and jailbreak your phone no matter what firmware the phone is on. It is a 9mb file and you can download it from http://www.ziphone.org/ I have a fully operational iphone running 1.1.4 on vodafone!

At least research the merits of ziphone - it takes 4 mins from start to finish


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

http://gizmodo.com/gadgets/ifa2007/hand ... 295766.php

Just one POV, but was generally considered only an also-ran.

I played with a Viewty and was hugely unimpressed. The interface on the iPhone is streets ahead and much of it is so perfectly executed, it's hard to imagine ever using anything else again. I picked up my wife's Nokia last week to make a call and send a text. The difference is staggering. I will never go back.

On the downside, no 3G, no exchange support (might be coming soon, Apple have an announcement tomorrow), can't send MMS (but can receive). Again, firmware might change this soon. Video is managed through iTunes, so you would need to convert your illegal downloads. :roll:


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

hmmmmm

Well, I bought an LG viewty (thinking it looked like a better spec than an iphone) and have been trying it this weekend on the net.
At the moment I have a T-mobile and O2 contract running together, so tried both.

Wow it was slow - and wouldn't even let me log into my ebay account, let alon log on here!!!

When I tried the iphone I managed to atleast get on here.

What should I do?


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Take it back i have been on the iphone tonight using edge thought it was really fast tonight,you get what you pay for iphone win hands down for me.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

I have the iPhone and my wife has the LG Viewty so we've done direct comparisons.

The iPhone wins hands down in almost every area. The touch sensitivity is so superior and instant. With the Viewty you have to press the screen.

If you have access to The Cloud wireless you can get internet anywhere and nothing beats watching BBC iPlayer on an iPhone in the bath...

Now that is blinding...

Cheers

rich


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

Cheers Rich, thats what I needed to know.

To add to the frustration, the sodding battery on the STUPID phone died on me in the middle of a very important call. I had no charger with me in London and had to waiti til this evening til getting home to charge it up.
Wouldn't mind, but when I left for work this morning it had full bars of charge - piece of bloody rubbish!

Plus the fact that the radio so sh1t on it, 
and the touch sensitivity is poor - as you said.
And the incall menus are hard to navigate - ie changing between speaker and earphone.
And it needs a chunky adapter for you to plug normal headphones in.

The list continues...................................

Pay peanuts - get nutty dogshit.


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

Viewty binned

Iphone in my life - setting it up right now. Already I'm impressed!
You can feel the quality.....


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

mde-tt said:


> Viewty binned
> 
> Iphone in my life - setting it up right now. Already I'm impressed!
> You can feel the quality.....


I guess you want to know how to put your own ringtones on now. :lol: good choice by the way top quality phone.


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

I do.
and amazingly I'm sending this from the magical device!
just waiting for it to fire up on o2,this is on my home wireless and yes Rich it is awesome.
any idea how long it takes for the network connection to happen?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

mde-tt said:


> I do.
> and amazingly I'm sending this from the magical device!
> just waiting for it to fire up on o2,this is on my home wireless and yes Rich it is awesome.
> any idea how long it takes for the network connection to happen?


Took about 5 mins for me but I was an existing customer.

Wait until you can watch BBC iPlayer in the bath or anywhere you can join a wireless network...

Go to the gym and watch TV... I do sometimes!

cheers

Rich


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

blimey!
just watched Friday night with Jonathan woss on iplayer man that's cool. Stuff the viewty!!


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Adding ringtones using itunes.i've done about 50 really easy once you get the hang of it.
1. Click on iTunes Library
2. Click the song you like to edit
3. Locate the start and end times of the selection you want. To do this, move the iTunes playback head (at the top of iTunes) to the start of the selection and note the start time. Then move the playback head to the end of the selection and note the end (stop) time.
4. Click on File Get Info Options
5. Click on Start Time and enter the start time you noted
6. Click on Stop Time and enter the end time you noted
7. Click on OK
8. Click on iTunes Preferences Importing
9. In Import Using, click on AAC Encoder
10. Click on OK
11. Click on iTunes Advanced Convert Selection to AAC
12. Right click the new AAC track and choose to find in on your computer
13. Rename the new AAC track as a .m4r
14. Double click the new .m4r which will open up into the ringtones section of iTunes
15. Sync new ringtone to iphone


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Do all the UK networks have edge enabled?


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

To get my network connection i had to go into settings,general,Edge then add internet in APN box but then i am using vodafone if you are on O2 yours should be set up already.


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

All sorted and now hooked up on egde. Its actually not as slow as I expected!
its 02 edge btw.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

mde-tt said:


> blimey!
> just watched Friday night with Jonathan woss on iplayer man that's cool. Stuff the viewty!!


Do you use Mac? Have a nice little fix to enable iPlayer stuff to be saved to your desktop. The BBC don't offer that to Apple users on iPlayer yet...

Cheers

rich


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

barton TT said:


> Adding ringtones using itunes.i've done about 50 really easy once you get the hang of it.
> 1. Click on iTunes Library
> 2. Click the song you like to edit
> 3. Locate the start and end times of the selection you want. To do this, move the iTunes playback head (at the top of iTunes) to the start of the selection and note the start time. Then move the playback head to the end of the selection and note the end (stop) time.
> ...


Hi mate,

Do you know how to extract a ringtone from the iPhone? A mate of mine wants one to put on a Nokia...

cheers

Rich


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Sorry Rich can't help on that one. 

Ian.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

barton TT said:


> Sorry Rich can't help on that one.
> 
> Ian.


Dammit!


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

mde-tt said:


> T mobile say that the iphone is dead slow on the internet when its using edge - .


Utter bollox.
I'm using my iphone on T-mobile, using their web and walk package, seems quick enough for me.


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

I did think it might be a bunch of crap. 
I'm still using it now and loving it. 
It'll goeverywhere with me from now on. I ask myself how I ever lived without it!


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

So those of you not on o2 how did you get hold of your handset?


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

cuTTsy said:


> So those of you not on o2 how did you get hold of your handset?


My mate kmp. :wink:


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

I can give you a contact.  
8gb Â£320.00
16gb Â£380.00

all working 1.1.4 software any network.


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

Just got to O2, buy the 8GB for Â£280, download the one stop, all signing all dancing jailbreak and it'll unlock it in minutes!


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

surely o2 will insist on you having a calltime contract with them?


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Cheers guys in the States at the moment so looking into Dollar costs.


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

mde-tt said:


> surely o2 will insist on you having a calltime contract with them?


Nope, you buy the iPhone, take it home, activate it through itunes and select your O2 contract on iTunes registration. If you simply chose to unlock it, it makes no difference. O2 will have no hold over you.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2008)

http://gizmodo.com/367356/first-video-o ... -in-action


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

prt225TT said:


> mde-tt said:
> 
> 
> > surely o2 will insist on you having a calltime contract with them?
> ...


Would love one even at Â£269, but with O2 you still have to sign an 18 month contract and the cheapest starts from Â£35


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

yes it does but the tarrif isn't too bad when you look at what you get. 
Depends a bit on your needs. For me the unmetered data is the best bit,ESP in my line of work where I use google earth whilst mobile(which is a bonus).


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

T3RBO said:


> prt225TT said:
> 
> 
> > mde-tt said:
> ...


If you buy it from O2, you DONT have to sign a contract, you can take it home and unlock it rather than activate it on O2. You dont do any paperwork in the O2 shop, they dont take your name etc, you simply buy a box with an Phone in it.

I agree with mde-tt. I dont have wifi coverage everywhere I want to use the internet, but data is unlimited so use it on edge all day long and no need to worry about the bills! T-mobile do a similar thing, but they've always looked like a cheapo budget company to me... maybe its the name :?

O2 were chosen as they are the biggest mobile company in the UK. This is reflected in their Edge coverage, which is ok, and growing rapidly to accomodate iPhone users demands.

ps: I live my iPhone. Tried to use my brothers Nokia N80 the other day... I'll never go back! Apple all the way!


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

Its great! I love mine too and will buy it a silicon jacket this weekend 

I used my mates nokia N95 on the net last night ans couldn't get over how hard it was to use. Also, just how perfectly finished the iphone is - real quality.


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Anyone have quick instructions on how to unlock an iPhone from the US for Vodafone here?

Is it simple, or could I make a total balls up of it and kill the phone? :?

Have my bro-in-law coming home from the States in a week and I'm tempted to get one.......


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Download this program mine works on voda no problem.  
http://www.ziphone.org/


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Thank you


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

Guys

I've downloaded some stuff from bbc ilayer and 4 on demand and can't get it across to itunes, to then go onto my iphone.
Any ideas at all?

Is it the case that that kind of stuff you can't whiz across?


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Needs converting to mpeg4 format.but why do it anyway just watch it from iplayer on the net. :?


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

Its for the times when I'm on edge and can't stream from iplayer.


----------

